# P.Steering Fluid...CHECK IT NOW!



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The missus was complain about noisy steering in her A90, checked the fluid and it was low even though the warning system checked out ok, topped it out feering a new rack would be needed but its now fine.

Mentioned it to Kop today whilst fitting a short shift and he checked his, his was lower than minimum Â  strolled over to WhiTTe....and lower than minimum again. I wonder if it is used that quickly or they dont check it at service! Â :-/

Anyway Check yours now, dont let it get so low the pump is running dry.. 

Update:- the procedure is for a cold engine, if the engine is hot < 50 deg C. then check it with the engine running

Here's how:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/hydraulicfluid/hydraulicfluid.htm


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks WAK, yet another excellent 'How To'.

At which service schedule (40k?) do Audi check for this level I wonder?

SBJ


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah and where do you get that g002 fluid? Looks like a big can, cant you get a top-up can?

Bet it cost a bit.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah and where do you get that g002 fluid? Looks like a big can, cant you get a top-up can?
> 
> Bet it cost a bit.


I have had it a while and I think it was 12 pounds.

Its better to have it and ensure the pump doesnt ever run dry.

Audi may do a smaller can, it didnt take much less than 1/4 of a cup to top it up. :-/


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Wak

I remember being told that power steering levels are checked with the engine running, is this not true for our engines ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak
> 
> I remember being told that power steering levels are checked with the engine running, is this not true for our engines Â ???


Sorry, you are correct for a warm engine...the procedure is for a cold engine I'll amend it tonight.

if the engine is cold then just ensure the wheels are straight ahead.

If warm < 50 degrees C do the same with the wheels but have the engine running. Â


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

So its a sealed unit and the fluid cant evaporate out. Why should it get low unless there is some kind of release valve or it is broken?

If it is low then shouldnt you get the power steering checked as it must be broken?

???


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the info Wak. 

This poor guy had what sounds like a power steering failure yesterday:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1074405694


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> So its a sealed unit and the fluid cant evaporate out. Why should it get low unless there is some kind of release valve or it is broken?
> 
> If it is low then shouldnt you get the power steering checked as it must be broken?
> 
> ???


30000miles and probably not checked, I cant imagine there wont be some use over time

if 10 of you out there all check yours and find its 3-5mm below minimum then I'd feel happier its just normal.

My car was cold when Checked, Adams was warm but had been standing about an hour, we didnt have the engine running but both of us had the same level below minimum.

While I dont think this was too bad, we were about 10cm below minimum on the A90 and the steering was moaning when turning. Â we do have an obvious seepage from the ps.pump but will sort that.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Will check mine as soon as I get it back. If its as bad as my airfilter was then im buggered! 

Thanks for info....


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I bought my old A3 brand new in Aug 97 and two days later the steering was groaning. Unfortunately I was in France on a Sunday morning and there was nothing I could do. There was a leak in the power steering fluid tank and I needed a new rack and was without the car for 3 months.

I've always checked it ever since, whenever I have the bonnet open.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wak
What can I say, whilst doing the air filter I checked mine and its slap in the middle of the dip!
The dip is an odd one because I presume you turn the cap tight again to read corectly? IS this what you did?

If I didn't put the cap back on properly it would read low

engine was warm by the way


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry, you are correct for a warm engine...the procedure is for a cold engine I'll amend it tonight.
> 
> if the engine is cold then just ensure the wheels are straight ahead.
> 
> If warm < 50 degrees C do the same with the wheels but have the engine running. Â


Can you explain why all the above please?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

V, this is just a precautionary check thats not as publicised as checking water and oil to save you "hopefully" from the risk of any damage to the power steering system pump.

If the car has been run and the temps greater than 50 degrees then start the engine when checking.

If you checking when cold then leave the engine off.

Andy, there are 2 knotches on the reservoir the closed locked position where the arrow on the cap is shown... and the 2nd knotch indicated by the white arrow in the picture.
you simply clean the dipstick and then retighten to get the cap arrow in line with the 2nd knotch at least then remove to read the level.










when you are done retighten back to the position shown above


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Once...about 20 years ago, I tried to check the level of the engine oil when the engine was running. ;D

I was lucky that the oil was not hot.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Mine was done back up tight but I'm sure that 1/4 turn would not have made it abnormal.
HAppy


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak

Checked mine tonight and it was also below min 

31K miles so have had the 20K ish AVS - should it have been checked then does anyone know?

Can you use any other power steering fluid or only the G002 ?

Cheers

Norman


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Once...about 20 years ago, I tried to check the level of the engine oil when the engine was running. Â ;D
> 
> I was lucky that the oil was not hot.


LOL why am I not surprised : ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Wak
> 
> Checked mine tonight and it was also below min Â
> 
> ...


How come there is no sensor to measure the level and alert about low level? Perhaps I should check it too, although I have done only 17.3k miles.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak
> 
> Checked mine tonight and it was also below min Â
> 
> ...


I dont know about other products, apparently its only about Â£8 for a litre from any VAG showroom so not worth risking using anything unknown. :-/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Wak

I've got to pop down to get my wheel centre's changed anyway so will pick up a tin.

Norman


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Just thought I'd give this thread a BUMP as checking your PAS fluid is an often overlooked and very important task [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Once...about 20 years ago, I tried to check the level of the engine oil when the engine was running. Â ;D
> 
> I was lucky that the oil was not hot.


I thought V was back for a moment


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

Checked mine, was ok!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Just thought I'd give this thread a BUMP as checking your PAS fluid is an often overlooked and very important task [smiley=idea.gif]


How low was yours, fella? :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

JayGemson said:


> Just thought I'd give this thread a BUMP as checking your PAS fluid is an often overlooked and very important task [smiley=idea.gif]


Check mine last month and found it low


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

On the max line :-*


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Friends

Checked mine today. It was halfway between min and max so no damage done. I have to admit I overlooked this item. I bought a 1 litre bottle, smallest available, for Â£6.55 inc vat.
The part number has changed, I was told, to *G 004 000 M2* Anyone else bought on the new part No?

Joe


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Once...about 20 years ago, I tried to check the level of the engine oil when the engine was running. Â ;D
> ...


So did I!! I thought someon was posting on my behalf!! 

I must check my TT now too as it has 41k miles.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Hi Nick - so are you back ? Also we have a Kneesworth meet next Wed -18th Jan.

Norman


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


"V" Is back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

You have just missed "TTears" visit to England and me, up north :roll: he wanted to meet you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Is it really you Vlastan are you back for good :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Checked mine today. It was halfway between min and max so no damage done. I have to admit I overlooked this item. I bought a 1 litre bottle, smallest available, for Â£6.55 inc vat.
> The part number has changed, I was told, to *G 004 000 M2* Anyone else bought on the new part No?
> ...


Hi Joe,

I was given 002 000 by Audi a couple of months back, along with all the other oils for dif, gearbox and Haldex etc. They looked it all up against my chassis number. I think I might have topped my power steering fluid a wee bit but it certainly wasn't near min.


----------



## Classic Silver (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks to JayGemson for "bumping" this thread, just checked mine and at least 5mm below Min.  At least I can get it sorted before it becomes an issue. cheers


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just checked mine again :roll: It's still full, so no oil leak either. Just for good measure, over the last month, I've checked mine hot and cold. No difference :?:


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

definatly going to check mine when i get my car back from the AMD.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Ria_saini said:


> definatly going to check mine when i get my car back from the AMD.


No kidding. I'd get AMD to check it while it's on their premises. It's complicated. :lol: Couldn't resist that Ria. Be safe not sorry. :roll:


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

the flow chart posted by wak on how to do it didnt look that hard, but fine might aswell get them to do it whilse im there.


----------

